# Changer la couleur des fenêtres sur Leopard



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

ça fais plus de 9 mois que j'ai switché sur Mac j'adore ya pas de soucis mais j'aimerais savoir si y 'avais un moyen de changé de  thème parce que je commence en avoir marre du gris tout le temps dans les fenêtres du finder , safari et j'en passe j'aurais bien aimé en blanc par exemple , je sais pas si ya moyen d'éditer ça quelque part terminal , console ou autre parce que les thèmes sur Mac c'est pas légion contrairement a Windows 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Ça existe mais il y en a beaucoup moins que sur Tiger pour l'instant ils sont tous encore un peu gris va faire un tour ici[/url] il y en quelques-uns.


----------

